# What do you collect



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

I am new here, but I do recognize a few names from other forums. I find it interesting and enlightening to hear about pipes that fellow pipesters collect. I have recently become interested in system pipes of all types. I feel that many of the system pipes get a bad rap without receiving a fair trial. I also think they hold an interesting niche in pipemaking history. Currently I have several Carey Maic Inch and Duncan Hill Aerospheres. I own a Doodler and 4 Custombilts, a Weber Cavalier, and will soon add a Falcon.
On the more conventional side, I have 4 Boswels, 6 Savs, and 6 Jake Hackert cobs. None of these pipes are in the high price range. I do have a few odd hand crafted pipes too.
So how about you? What type of pipes do you enjoy?
Ken


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool, another Arizonian. Welcome!

My current desire is to own a Lee Von Erck Tulip.... I'm currently saving up for one...... 
I really like the offerings from Brebbia as far as return on investment goes....


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I like Petersons--I have more of those than any other. Recently I've started a NAC collection, with pipes by Kurt Huhn, Rad Davis and Mark Tinsky.

And Pirate, would you post some pictures of the Hackert cobs please?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I've 5 Peterson's .. 5 Savinellis (1 cw & 4 lollos) ... and a few misc (a nording ... some baskets ... some cobs ... some others that my decreasing mental falculty can't seem to name at the moment)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if i sit still long enough, dust.
----
seriously, i guess i like italian and danish style carvers. i have had my share of Nordings, Stanwells, a Karl Erik, and who knows what else. on the italian side, i have two Mastro de Pajas, a Leonard da Vinci, a Ser Jacapo, a Cavicchi, a couple of Savinellis... i may have forgotten a few... ah well.
would love to focus my "collecting" on more top American and Danish carvers.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Nothing in particular, but some recurrent themes in my collection: estate Dunhill, Mark Tinsky, bent bulldogs/ Rhodesians.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

a. paul,
Here is a picture of some of my Hackert cobs...usual disclaimers apply. I love cobs! The one on top features a bamboo shank and vulcanite stem. The rest have an antler shank and vulcanite stem. All of the bowls are from MM. To order, you must call the shop. Jake accepts personal checks and money orders. IMHO, the price is right and the quality is exceptional. My current favorite is the CW, which I refer to as my 'hillbilly Hobbit pipe'.
The Pipes on the web page are just examples. Jake will make the style to order...straight, bent, etc.
http://www.pamall.net/pipes/page2.html

Ken


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

So...all the pictures (almost all anyway) of his pipes, from yours to his site, use that one kind of bowl. I'm not sure you're the guy to ask, but I was thinking...one of those "hillbilly hobbits" would look cool using a McArthur bowl.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

I think he uses one type of bowl because it has been the best for the adaption of his shank and stem. I also thinkk that he buys the bowls in bulk. You would have to talk to Jake about using other bowls. You may have to supply the bowl you want him to use. I suggest you give him a call.
Ken


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't collect per se but most of my pipes are are carved by NA carvers in sandasted finish Pretty much whoever JoeD tells me a good pipe carver is.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I have been on a bulldog kick lately, I started off with a Perteson 80s, while a decent little smoker, it left me wanting. I moved on to Tsuge Triangles and picked up both a smooth and sandblast bulldog, these are now my favorite everyday pipes.

The crowning jewel so far has to be the Peter Heeschen Danish saucer I just treated myslef to for my birthday, it is beautiful and smokes like a dream.

I'm thinking of venturing into blowfish or freehands after I satiate my bulldog needs. I also really appreciate a pipe that has a very naturalistic design like acorns, etc.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I collect lane era Charatans. I like them alot :tu p


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dr Grabow


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i love and mostly collect italian pipes. my favorite brand of pipe is Ardor, same i own several ser jacopos, and a few danish pipes, karl erik Ekstravagant, and Bari


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rutkus said:


> i love and mostly collect italian pipes. my favorite brand of pipe is Ardor, same i own several ser jacopos, and a few danish pipes, karl erik Ekstravagant, and Bari


i see the email glitch in the system is fixed and you can post again.
cool.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i love and collect italian pipes


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have been collecting "Pots" lately, both Danish and American, specifically made by Larry Roush. I have around 14 Roush's now, and around 12 Danish Pots from Chonowitsch, Knudsen, Bang, and Sixten. Also been collecting a few of Peter Heeschen's "P" shapes

Classic pipes: I have Comoy's Blue Ribands and Selected Straight Grains, Pre-Trans Barlings, and pre-war/Lane Era Charatans.


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

videogames.

seriously though, I own two pipes, neither of wich has any substantial value. I might become a collector one day though. ( Being a 20-year old college-student, I'm not exactly filthy rich...)


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

Nickolaj
All pipe collections need not be expensive. My Hackert cobs cost $15. I have found carey's on Ebay for as little as $5. The same holds true for Aerospheres. True there are many beautiful, expensive collectible pipes, and these are great also!
At your age, you still need to look, read, question, and discover what interests you, Take your time and enjoy the journey. This hobby has room for every pipe interest.
Ken


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

I am finding my main focus is variety right now. I don't have more than 1 pipe from the same person or company except I do have 2 Tsuge pipes, couldn't beat the price, and all my pipes so far are unique in shape. This only covers the 6 or so pipes I have so far so I'm sure the shapes will get copied in the future by other carvers. 

In the future this may change but for now its what I'm doing. So the forum pipe will be my Mark Tinsky pipe and my next pipe will probably be a Rad Davis, really like his squat tomato shape. Beyond that the only pipe I have any set ideas on is to get my Dunhill birth year pipe.


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

The Pirate said:


> Nickolaj
> All pipe collections need not be expensive. My Hackert cobs cost $15. I have found carey's on Ebay for as little as $5. The same holds true for Aerospheres. True there are many beautiful, expensive collectible pipes, and these are great also!
> At your age, you still need to look, read, question, and discover what interests you, Take your time and enjoy the journey. This hobby has room for every pipe interest.
> Ken


true, it's just that I have other "hobbies" which are more demanding. 
I'm a graphic design-student and let me tell you, those art materials don't come cheap.
I didn't mean to sound like I'm complaining, it's just that I choose not to spend too much money on pipes.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

IHT said:


> if i sit still long enough, dust.
> ----


LMAO.......Yaz need to get your are off the couch and lay of the pipe when you can actually c dust collecting on your body!:ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i read about ppl "narrowing" their collection down, but i like variety...
there are many pipes i'd love to add to my collection from certain carvers, but i don't have the $$$ to do so.

i'm just going after shapes, bowl sizes, and known quality carvers/makers.


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

TimB said:


> I have been on a bulldog kick lately, I started off with a Perteson 80s, while a decent little smoker, it left me wanting. I moved on to Tsuge Triangles and picked up both a smooth and sandblast bulldog, these are now my favorite everyday pipes.
> 
> The crowning jewel so far has to be the Peter Heeschen Danish saucer I just treated myslef to for my birthday, it is beautiful and smokes like a dream.
> 
> I'm thinking of venturing into blowfish or freehands after I satiate my bulldog needs. I also really appreciate a pipe that has a very naturalistic design like acorns, etc.


Do you have a certain type of tobacco you smoke in your bulldogs?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Matt not sure he is going to answer since this thread is from 5 years ago. However I have about 6 ot 7 bulldogs and I smoke flake style in them. Go Grand Rapids!


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> Matt not sure he is going to answer since this thread is from 5 years ago. However I have about 6 ot 7 bulldogs and I smoke flake style in them. Go Grand Rapids!


Ha! Good point! what shops if any do you go to in west mi?


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Just started collecting some petersons, got 4 of them, plus a few others


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

Machine said:


> Just started collecting some petersons, got 4 of them, plus a few others


St patricks petersen??


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

No not yet


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

The shops here in GR are pretty weak. Except for Siciliano's Market which has great pricing on some bulk tobaccos and basket pipes (he carries it just for fun since he smokes a pipe) 
Buffalo Tobacco Traders has a good selection of Pipes but is expensive and the owner is a D-bag (everyone says this!) 
Indian Tobacco is on 28ths and 131 and they are a cigar place with some pipe stuff, their bulk prices are high. They do have good prices on cobs plus usually friendly service. 

Let me know and I would be glad to show ya around.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

also found a Ben Wade with the the four petersons


----------



## MRH (Feb 22, 2012)

Firedawg said:


> The shops here in GR are pretty weak. Except for Siciliano's Market which has great pricing on some bulk tobaccos and basket pipes (he carries it just for fun since he smokes a pipe)
> Buffalo Tobacco Traders has a good selection of Pipes but is expensive and the owner is a D-bag (everyone says this!)
> Indian Tobacco is on 28ths and 131 and they are a cigar place with some pipe stuff, their bulk prices are high. They do have good prices on cobs plus usually friendly service.
> Yea I've been to buffalos, tuttles and georges (holland), I didn't mind the bulks there, have no idea what kind they are though haha long cut w cavinsh? I've been in sicilianos but for brews, I'll have to check out what they have. Does indian river have tins??? I have some Reiner golden label, holger danske black and bourbon, macbaren va flake, and dunhill yacht on order to get a variety going as the tobacco I do have is very similar


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

If you want tins order online.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I collect tins of Royal Yacht. The empty tins. I love RY. I think it'd be cool to make the top of a table out of RY tin lids or something!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Also for some reason I forgot to say yes I collect Peterson Products.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess if I can say I collect anything it's Danish Stanwells, though I only have six.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

From the outset, I've appreciated Petersons. I have 15 now. The second theme to my colection is straight grains. It is remarkable the fantastic grains that you can pick up if you have a sharp eye, and you are more concerned with the briar than the insignia on the mouthpiece.

RD


----------

